# The Woodwright's Guide: Working Wood With Wedge & Edge



## MikeLingenfelter

I have my copy, but haven't had time to crack it open yet . Maybe tonight I'll have some free time.


----------



## tenontim

I haven't read any of Underhill's books, but I subscribe to his ideals. This is one of those things, that is our heritage, that's easy to keep alive. There are plenty of old (and new) hand tools out there, and plenty of books, or maybe even some old timer living next door, that can show you how to use them. I have learned, that everything I do with power tools, I need to know how to do with the original hand tools. I believe that if you know the procedure to do something with hand tools, you'll be better at doing it with a power tool. And when I'm not in a hurry, I will use a hand tool, rather than the powered version. The non-electrified version is more like therapy for me. You can hear yourself think. And you're keeping a little part of the past alive. Also, don't pass up the chance to share it with the younger folk. Thanks for the post. I'll have to check out some of Roy's books.


----------



## hObOmOnk

A great book review and very well written!

Roy will be in Berea, Kentucky next month for a series of woodworking workshops sponsored by Popular Woodworking magazine.

Your writing reminds me of my favorite passage from Galootians 1:4;
"Thou shalt take up hand tools to master the art of woodworking. Verily I say unto you, I have written these woods two thousand years before the discovery of electricity". <grin>


----------



## Woodwrecker

I recently read all his previous books which I got from our Library.
I intend to purchase this one and buy the rest when I can find them reasonably priced.
Saint Roy is nothing short of a wonder.
Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
You put it quite well.


----------



## offseid

Thanks for this review! I've yet to read any of his books. They all look great, though! Where should I begin?


----------



## Newton

Eric,

By all means start at the beginning. I found all of his books to be very worthwhile but found the "workbook" one (his third book) to be lacking. I ordered his new one this past weekend and can't wait to get it.


----------



## hack6500

i have been telling my wife daily about all the reviews i have been reading of this book, i just hope she gets the drift and surprises me for my birthday (its 3 weeks away) !!

Roy consumes 100% of my alloted space on our Tivo, and i must defend each and every episode as worthy of saving. I have only deleted a couple episodes over the years, and only after watching at least a few times!

i enjoy learning from Roy and look forward to reading this book at least a few times… i just hope i can get a copy soon!


----------



## BillWhite

I was fortunate to attend Underhill's presentation at Highland in Atlanta a few years back. He kindly signed the 3 books of his that I owned. Really nice guy.
I think that it behooves us all to "taste" the mindset of the woodworking era that Roy represents. IT is the spirit of our trade/hobby, etc., and brings to light the need for understanding our chosen medium.
Bill


----------



## Texasgaloot

Michael-you have a true treasure on your Tivo there, my friend! Oh how I wish… we unhooked the dish to 1. save moolah, and 2. protest the fact that I haven't been able to get Roy since I moved out of the city some 8 years ago. Too bad there's not a way to put the Tivo content on CD. I'd love to have that!!

Bill-great idea! I'm fixing to head up to Berea in a few weeks-I'll have to take along the books I can find!

Randy-I'm a seminary grad. I'll need to look up that passage in the original Greek and exegete it, just to prove it's veracity! LOL!

Thanks for the great discussion you all!


----------



## brianinpa

Looks like I need to get another to go with the others in my collection. I wasn't aware he had this title out: thanks for posting.


----------



## Daren

I will pick it today (well order it online) I have read all the previous books written by Mr. Underhill and thoroughly enjoyed them. Thanks for the reminder to keep an eye out for anything new he comes out with.


----------

